# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  مشروع ( ليكن رمضان هذه السنة مختلفاً )

## أم أحمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه .. وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد أفضل صلاة وتسليم

أما بعد أخواتي الفاضلات 

هاهي الأيام تنقضي ليعود علينا شهر رمضان المبارك نسأل الله أن يبلغنا اياه

وان نقضيه فيما يحب الله ويرضى

و من خلال هذا الموقع

يسرنا نطلق معكن مشروع

 ( ليكن رمضان هذه السنة مختلفا) 



تحت شعار:

كوني متفرغة للعبادة فقط


الهدف من المشروع :

الإستعداد لشهر رمضان منذ الأن وحتى قدومه لكي نتمكن من استغلال هذه الأيام المباركة في العبادة إن شاء الله

مجالات الإستعداد :

1- الإستعداد المعرفي وذلك بتثقيف أنفسنا بأبواب الأجر المتاحة في رمضان وفضائلها وخصائصها
2- الإستعداد النفسي والمعنوي في عقد النية على ترك المعاصي والذنوب خلال شهر رمضان وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالمعاصي التي تكثر في رمضان مثل المسلسلات وغيرها
3- الإستعداد المادي لكل ربة أسرة من ناحيتين الأولى: تجهيز القائمة الشرائية الخاصة بمتطلبات مطبخ رمضان قبل بدئه وأساليب الأختصار في الوقت الذي تقضيه السيدة في المطبخ خلال رمضان لتتمكن من العبادة والثانية : التجهيز للعيد قبل رمضان لكي نتفرغ في اغتنام الأجر والثواب الذي خصه الله في العشر الأواخر 

وسائل المشروع :

1- المواضيع التي تخدم هذا المشروع في شتى مجالاته
2- التواقيع الخاصة بالموضوع
3-عروض فلاشية تخدم الفكرة
4- أي فكرة تطرحها العضوات




هذا المشروع فكرة وتنفيذ شبكة سيدات الإمارات ونرجو من أي موقع يرغب في طرح نفس الفكرة أن يشير الى المصدر

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## هند

ملاحظة هامة:

هذا المشروع تم تنفيذه في العام الماضي

وجميع مواضيعه ستجدونها في القسم

بامكانكم اختيار عرض المواضيع منذ البداية لتشاهدوا جميع المواضيع

----------

